# If you could remove any type from the existence



## Hal Jordan Prime (Dec 13, 2012)

I can only assume people are voting ESFP because it's the shadow form of INTJs. An INTJ acting like shadow ESFP = douche


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

Hal Jordan Prime said:


> I can only assume people are voting ESFP because it's the shadow form of INTJs. An INTJ acting like shadow ESFP = douche


Don't you mean ISTJs? ENTP is the shadow type of INTJ.


Anyway, I would have no problem with ESTPs disappearing...


----------



## Hal Jordan Prime (Dec 13, 2012)

L'Empereur said:


> Don't you mean ISTJs? ENTP is the shadow type of INTJ.
> 
> 
> Anyway, I would have no problem with ESTPs disappearing...


I'm not referring to that theory but rather INTJs using their functions backward. That's how I see shadowing because to me it occurs more often


----------



## Pau7 (Jun 20, 2013)

Probably one of the strong J types.

And um...Why does ESFP have the most votes?


----------



## platorepublic (Dec 27, 2012)

This thread... smhid.


----------



## Hal Jordan Prime (Dec 13, 2012)

Pau7 said:


> Probably one of the strong J types.
> 
> And um...Why does ESFP have the most votes?


Hating on the popular kids at school


----------



## Yobi (Jun 17, 2013)

Huh.. I voted ESTJ. Everyone started the trend after I set it. X D Trend-thieves.


----------



## Pau7 (Jun 20, 2013)

Hal Jordan Prime said:


> Hating on the popular kids at school


...Making friends isn't hard.


----------



## popinman322 (Mar 10, 2013)

Pau7 said:


> ...Making friends isn't hard.


But it is totally unnecessary unless you're in need of protection.

@_platorepublic_
MUAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

willow the wisp said:


> Fe is embarrassing to me


Why?


----------



## FacePalm (Jun 27, 2012)

I can see why ESTJ is leading...but why is ESFP the close second?


----------



## kitsu (Feb 13, 2013)

Yeah guys, why is everyone hating on ESFP's?
They're just crazy bundles of joy (Okay they can get annoying when they go into their stubborn phases of dim-wittedness)

I voted ENTJ. Death to Babylon!


----------



## The_Wanderer (Jun 13, 2013)

1. It sucks to be an ESTJ.
2. Who was the other person who voted ENFP?
3. INFP's and INTJ's are hated more than ENFP's, ha-ha!


----------



## surgery (Apr 16, 2010)

Wow, this thread is so full of hate  

But, I mean, seriously, get rid of ESFPs and ESFJs? Really? When you think of the worst, most brutal, least compassionate people dictators, warlords, or just douche bags on a every day level who yield their authority over people with little concern for their well being...are those the types you think of? No, instead you want to pick ESFP or ESFJs because...they're annoying sometimes? 

That being said, I am so certain that if you removed a certain ... cognitive process from the human psyche, life as would know it would be completely different. The same thing goes for removing just one type--everything about your life would actually change--from the perspective of removing the type from existence since the beginning of the cognitive functions in the human psyche or starting from today onward. 



misturalovesyou said:


> For example, the fact that an INFP would remove their own type??? Ugh. That makes no sense. Why would you remove your own type?


I would have to say that it makes great sense to remove--not specifically INFPs--but Introverted Feeling, especially as a dominant, function. Why? Well, by definition, Introverted Feeling is just the mental tendency to evaluate external stimulus against a ideals of good or bad based on subjective/individual experience and reflection. When you're an Introverted Feeling-dom, you're constantly the external world against how you think the external world should be according to how one feels. This is a lovely trait and I think humanity is better of for it, but I would also argue that Fi is probably the least survivalistic function. We don't _need_ subjective experience to tell us good or bad or right or wrong in order to do think like hunt/gather/farm, reproduce, build cities, organize societies, etc. In fact, I think an Introverted Feeling perspective has basically been ignored already for much human existence. I can't say the same about Extraverted Thinking, though. Would humans realistically be able to structure themselves without Te--not only a large scale, but in a day to day sense too? We certainly don't need Introverted Feeling to build a home, but could we do so without Extraverted Thinking? And what about a world without Fe? Where everyone only did what they wanted, but had no sense to move past their personal experience in order to maintain a sense of family or community, let alone a society.

So, I think, a world without Introverted Feeling would be, at best, robotic and, at worst, as cruel as it has been for centuries. Whereas a world without Extraverted Judgment, well...it would be a world where humans could not exist collectively at all.

But, NO, I don't _want_ to remove my own type from existence. I was tempted to vote or ESTJ, ENTJ or ESTP. But, realistically, I just think those types are so much more needed for survival than says INFPs that...well, we'd have to go for the greater good 

Besides that, why not let INFPs spare themselves the grief of being in a world where their dominant perspectives is always considered "whiny, moody, meek, overly sensitive, selfish, unrealistic" etc.


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

surgery said:


> Wow, this thread is so full of hate
> 
> But, I mean, seriously, get rid of ESFPs and ESFJs? Really? When you think of the worst, most brutal, least compassionate people dictators, warlords, or just douche bags on a every day level who yield their authority over people with little concern for their well being...are those the types you think of?


ESFJs yes, ESFPs no...


----------



## Kintsugi (May 17, 2011)

......

:mellow:


----------



## will-o'-wisp (Feb 11, 2013)

spectralsparrow said:


> Why?


Thank you for asking me that. It led me to do a lot more reading and what I wrote was not valid. 

What I was trying to express was that outward displays of emotion embarrass me. I internalise my feelings and if I have to express negative ones I do it alone somewhere because I don't want others to see that. If emotions need to be expressed to someone, I believe it can be done in a controlled way, where we can tell them without having to demonstrate it.

I wrongly put Fe because I believed the above habits to be a common trait of extraverted feeler types. However, having read up on what Fe actually controls, I realise that was incorrect.


----------



## phonethesun (May 6, 2013)

ESTJs. I can't stand their absolute need for order and their methods of argument. That and suppressed Fi coupled with Auxiliary Si always makes me want to punch a wall. The whole cognitive process always makes for emotionless workoholics like half my family.


----------



## popinman322 (Mar 10, 2013)

> ... maintain a sense of family or community, let alone a society.


... Family? Community? BUAHAHAHAHAHAHA, nice one. ;D

IDK, I think the INTPs and ENTJs could handle a society on their lonesome. (I chose those two because they both have thinking dominant, and INTPs would get nothing done.)


----------



## Khiro (Nov 28, 2012)

Uh, I'd just like to point out the hypocrisy in saying it'd be alright if *ALL* ISTJs were _removed from existence_ because some of them are immoral. 



Pau7 said:


> Probably one of the strong J types.
> 
> And um...Why does ESFP have the most votes?


I'd guess because while ESFPs are by no means inherently difficult people when you meet one who _is_ annoying they'll be about as annoying as a human being gets. People tend to be less aware when they're meeting likeable people within a type, but the second they work out the type of a person they find irritating you can guarantee they'll remember it.


----------



## Yobi (Jun 17, 2013)

Is there a poll on how many a type of users are there on here? I hope it's not all the INFP's bashing the ESTJ's.


----------



## Splash Shin (Apr 7, 2011)

I'm glad that nobody has voted ISTP yet. Now I don't have to kill anyone. xD


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

I don't know the different types so well. I do know, people that over think and over worry are a pain in my butt. I don't have the patience required for that crap. Dealing with them when you're trying to get things done is like banging your head against a brick wall.


----------



## FreedomTickler (Sep 16, 2012)

Every single type so that nobody will be able to irritate me, and I'll never feel like a shithead ever again.



~ANGST


----------



## JamesSteal (Apr 14, 2013)

ISNJs can really be quite the douches. They have no thinking or feeling function because they believe it's too mainstream. They like to lounge around in coffee shops.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

NastyMann said:


> Every single type so that nobody will be able to irritate me, and I'll never feel like a shithead ever again.
> 
> 
> 
> ~ANGST


:sad: But what do you mean? We love you!


----------



## Aidan (Dec 21, 2012)

I fucking hate esfj's.


----------



## Loupgaroux (Mar 9, 2013)

ISTPs & ENFJs have gotten no votes. Interesting considering they mirror each other. I wonder if that means something.

And two votes now for the sweet, kind, innocent, little puppies that are us ISFPs. Hmmmm.


----------



## Valkyrie_feathers (Jun 22, 2013)

Before I made an ENTP friend, I would have said ENTP.. Because I could never keep up with them


----------



## DAPHNE XO (Jan 16, 2012)

This thread is so full of win guise!

LOL about INFPs voting themselves on a bad day though! Paha!


----------



## orni (Sep 19, 2012)

Elyasis said:


> I voted ISNJ because I like pretending even on only a small level that I'm magic.
> 
> *woosh*
> 
> Wizard Ni powers activate!


----------



## orni (Sep 19, 2012)

ISNJ is the worst by far. All perceiving, no judging function. Make a decision already ffs


----------



## Kingdom Crusader (Jan 4, 2012)

ISTJ for sure. I've never had any other type bully and harass me, like they have. They're full of petty jealousy. They think they are smarter than everyone else, but I find that they're the very opposite. My father (ISTJ) never wanted me to go to school. I always got harassed for studying and doing my homework. I was supposed to do menial work around the house and yard only. He's jealous that I got accepted to a state university program at the top cancer center in the nation. We've gotten into several fights over it. 

He expects everyone in the family to listen to him, but he's a big f*ck up himself. He actually thought that he could scam the federal government and get away with it by giving customers cash on the food stamp card, while pocketing 20% for doing it. He's got felonies up and down his record. He used to beat my mother, myself and brother. He encouraged my brother to be a drug dealer. Now both my brother and sister have records full of felonies. I'm so glad I didn't defer to the leader, even though I got beaten the worst for it. He's an all around piece of shit.

I'm not just basing my hatred of ISTJs on just one person, oh no. In a chemistry class, an ISTJ girl tried to prevent me from getting my own work done in lab because she was jealous that I understood the material. Then there were these ISTJs at my previous job who were harassing and assaulting me and others on the job. I can spot SOBs like this instantly. I HATE that some descriptions that I've read about them say they're hard working. THAT'S BS. I know plenty who are lazy and just take up space.


----------



## an absurd man (Jul 22, 2012)

None. 

All types have a role to play in the greater scheme of things.


----------



## Hal Jordan Prime (Dec 13, 2012)

Asian_Chick said:


> ISTJ for sure. I've never had any other type bully and harass me, like they have. They're full of petty jealousy. They think they are smarter than everyone else, but I find that they're the very opposite. My father (ISTJ) never wanted me to go to school. I always got harassed for studying and doing my homework. I was supposed to do menial work around the house and yard only. He's jealous that I got accepted to a state university program at the top cancer center in the nation. We've gotten into several fights over it.
> 
> He expects everyone in the family to listen to him, but he's a big f*ck up himself. He actually thought that he could scam the federal government and get away with it by giving customers cash on the food stamp card, while pocketing 20% for doing it. He's got felonies up and down his record. He used to beat my mother, myself and brother. He encouraged my brother to be a drug dealer. Now both my brother and sister have records full of felonies. I'm so glad I didn't defer to the leader, even though I got beaten the worst for it. He's an all around piece of shit.
> 
> I'm not just basing my hatred of ISTJs on just one person, oh no. In a chemistry class, an ISTJ girl tried to prevent me from getting my own work done in lab because she was jealous that I understood the material. Then there were these ISTJs at my previous job who were harassing and assaulting me and others on the job. I can spot SOBs like this instantly. I HATE that some descriptions that I've read about them say they're hard working. THAT'S BS. I know plenty who are lazy and just take up space.


Eh what makes you so sure they're all ISTJs. Some of them could be retarded ENFPs shadowing as an ISTJ


----------



## Kingdom Crusader (Jan 4, 2012)

Hal Jordan Prime said:


> Eh what makes you so sure they're all ISTJs. Some of them could be retarded ENFPs shadowing as an ISTJ


For one, a lot of the people I come across are ISTJs. And I work in jobs with extremely heavy contact. I get LOTS of practice. Why? You one?


----------



## Hal Jordan Prime (Dec 13, 2012)

Asian_Chick said:


> For one, a lot of the people I come across are ISTJs. And I work in jobs with extremely heavy contact. I get LOTS of practice. Why? You one?


What gives them away? 

And for the record I think you are letting your hatred for your dad be typist over other ISTJs. Your post seems very emotionally charged. If you don't recognize that it's being very emotional, then I would chalk that up to Inferior Fe lol


----------



## Kingdom Crusader (Jan 4, 2012)

Hal Jordan Prime said:


> What gives them away?
> 
> And for the record I think you are letting your hatred for your dad be typist over other ISTJs. Your post seems very emotionally charged. If you don't recognize that it's being very emotional, then I would chalk that up to Inferior Fe lol


Let's see.... I think my post mentioned that I don't base my conclusions about ISTJs on my dad alone. Picking one thing out of context is the usual for ISxJs


----------



## Hal Jordan Prime (Dec 13, 2012)

Asian_Chick said:


> Let's see.... I think my post mentioned that I don't base my conclusions about ISTJs on my dad alone. Picking one thing out of context is the usual for ISxJs


Mentioning something in your post can also be interpreted as your self-defense 

It's similar to saying "I'm not mad" when the poster is clearly mad

Did you just assume I'm ISxJ? lol


----------



## Kingdom Crusader (Jan 4, 2012)

Hm. I could say that you're being mad and being defensive, too. But I'm not interested in that. Why are you?


----------



## Hal Jordan Prime (Dec 13, 2012)

Asian_Chick said:


> Hm. I could say that you're being mad and being defensive, too. But I'm not interested in that. Why are you?


Well if you manage to develop inferior Fe you'll realize your deep-seated feelings towards certain individuals can affect how you see similar people like them whether it's their race, gender, sexual orientation or in this case, MBTI type

You just won't recognize it as well as others thus to you, you believe it as a fact that you are being 100% objective but whenever personal feelings are involved, there is no such thing is being completely objective. 

I guess my question would be if your father and the other ISTJs who bullied you were instead ENFPs or ENTPs. Would that have been your vote?

My type? It's unknown. Thus why I'm "Unknown Personality".


----------



## Kingdom Crusader (Jan 4, 2012)

Hal Jordan Prime said:


> Well if you manage to develop inferior Fe you'll realize your deep-seated feelings towards certain individuals can affect how you see similar people like them whether it's their race, gender, sexual orientation or in this case, MBTI type
> 
> You just won't recognize it as well as others thus to you, you believe it as a fact that you are being 100% objective but whenever personal feelings are involved, there is no such thing is being completely objective.
> 
> ...


ENFPs and ENTPs are bullies? I know quite a few ENTPs. I've NEVER known them to be bullies. All the ones I've known would stickup for others. ENFPs, really? ISTJs try to bully me. Some have just really gotten their asses handed to them by me. Those dumb ones who think they can try to stomp on someone for the fun of it with me, find out quickly enough (including my dad). I've always managed to put them in their place. There's been a few who's okay; a couple were cool with me. But almost all of them aren't the sort of people who I find decent enough to interact on an intensive and/or extensive basis. 

It doesn't matter if someone's Type is "unknown" to me. Hell, I guessed on the spot when I briefly met former President George Bush, Sr. Like I said, I meet A LOT of people on my job! It's given me good practice... And this "objective" and "emotional" business.... notice you're the only one ranting on about it?

FYI: Developing Fe directly is jumping the functional stack. It doesn't work. It doesn't work for anyone. You're supposed to use your most conscious and developed functions (dominant and auxiliary), which means the person needs to choose the career, lifestyle, partner, etc. to do that and THEN the inferior comes in line.


----------



## niffer (Dec 28, 2011)

ESTJ or ESFJ, which would simultaneously also help dramatically prevent overpopulation


----------



## Hal Jordan Prime (Dec 13, 2012)

Asian_Chick said:


> ENFPs and ENTPs are bullies? I know quite a few ENTPs. I've NEVER known them to be bullies. All the ones I've known would stickup for others. ENFPs, really? ISTJs try to bully me. Some have just really gotten their asses handed to them by me. Those dumb ones who think they can try to stomp on someone for the fun of it with me, find out quickly enough (including my dad). I've always managed to put them in their place. There's been a few who's okay; a couple were cool with me. But almost all of them aren't the sort of people who I find decent enough to interact on an intensive and/or extensive basis.
> 
> *It doesn't matter if someone's Type is "unknown" to me. Hell, I guessed on the spot when I briefly met former President George Bush, Sr. Like I said, I meet A LOT of people on my job! It's given me good practice... And this "objective" and "emotional" business.... notice you're the only one ranting on about it?
> *
> FYI: Developing Fe directly is jumping the functional stack. It doesn't work. It doesn't work for anyone. You're supposed to use your most conscious and developed functions (dominant and auxiliary), which means the person needs to choose the career, lifestyle, partner, etc. to do that and THEN the inferior comes in line.


Rant? What rant? 

Why do you keep applying value judgments on my posts? And why are you posting like I'm attacking you? I'm merely correcting you because you are incorrect in your allusive assessment that being an ISTJ is more likely to make one an asshole simply because that was the (coincidental) case in your subjective lived experience

How about seeing the people for the people instead of the type but I feel you're unable to make objective judgments. You seem emotionally compromised and really confident in your typing skills

Feel free to make another comeback accusing me of being emotional and ranting over your posts and how you're so sure without a shadow of a doubt that ISTJs are assholes and ENFPs and ENTPs are NEVER bullies (you clearly haven't spent enough time on these boards)

It's pathetic how someone who claims they're so good at typing post typist bullshit


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Hal Jordan Prime said:


> Rant? What rant?
> 
> Why do you keep applying value judgments on my posts? And why are you posting like I'm attacking you? I'm merely correcting you because you are incorrect in your allusive assessment that being an ISTJ is more likely to make one an asshole simply because that was the (coincidental) case in your subjective lived experience
> 
> ...


I just ignored her crazy posts. Have a cookie. It will make you feel better.


----------



## Hal Jordan Prime (Dec 13, 2012)

monemi said:


> I just ignored her crazy posts. Have a cookie. It will make you feel better.


Just needed to tell someone off for a change  

I can only be so diplomatic but I think being on PerC helps me do that, haha










Nom noms bitches


----------



## Kingdom Crusader (Jan 4, 2012)

I never said anything about you being emotional. That's a bit of a stretch. I can't question? I'm emotionally compromised.... is that your expert opinion? People at work and school don't think so, including the two groups of medical scientists holding PhDs and MDs who accepted me into the top cancer center in the US. People like you keep talking crap, while people like me go onto actually accomplish important things in life. Bottom line, results speak for themselves...


----------



## Hal Jordan Prime (Dec 13, 2012)

Asian_Chick said:


> I never said anything about you being emotional. That's a bit of a stretch. I can't question? I'm emotionally compromised.... is that your expert opinion? People at work and school don't think so, including the two groups of medical scientists holding PhDs and MDs who accepted me into the top cancer center in the US. People like you keep talking crap, while people like me go onto actually accomplish important things in life. Bottom line, results speak for themselves...


The fuck do I care about your accomplishments? Are you trying to make me feel like I'm stupid and you're smarter because you have a higher degree of education? There's educated fools and uneducated geniuses. Stop talking yourself up. You're looking to external validation to paint yourself golden 

What the hell does being in a cancer center have to do with MBTI? Am I missing something? Figuring out people's MBTI helps cure cancer? Well then let me rededicate myself to learning more about MBTI. 

Do you even remember what you post? You accuse me of ranting. Ranting can be taken in two contexts, but I'll use the layman term: "To speak of something in a very passionate way" - 

Passion: showing or caused by strong feelings or a strong belief. 

Thus, simple deduction: to rant is to speak or type about something with strong feelings (thus emotional - not emotional as in WAH WAH crybaby emotional but they tie in together to some extent)

What's actually really ironic about your post is its something I can see an arrogant SJ will do: brag about their accomplishments. That last sentence sounds like something my ESTJ boss will tell me

Also what's ironic: you're the one who initiated the crap talking by crap talking ISTJs. Not that I'm defending them, I think a lot of them are actually tools lol. But just sayin


----------



## sly (Oct 8, 2011)

ESFJ.

Scum of the earth type.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Leave the ESFP's alone!

I don't understand why they and ESFJ's get portrayed as annoying.


----------



## jocr1627 (Jun 23, 2013)

SFP. I can get my kicks and thrills chillin with the STP's.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

firedell said:


> Leave the ESFP's alone!
> 
> I don't understand why they and ESFJ's get portrayed as annoying.



Yeah! ESTP's are way more annoying. 

Wait, that's me.  


How the hell do some of these posts get so emotional over theoretical personality typing? I'm going to get into a rage about someone tying my shoes together later. It's cruel to force me to jump to get where I'm going.


----------



## Hal Jordan Prime (Dec 13, 2012)

monemi said:


> Yeah! ESTP's are way more annoying.
> 
> Wait, that's me.
> 
> ...


Female ESTPs are rare and sexy though. Need more of this type for sure


----------



## jocr1627 (Jun 23, 2013)

Hal Jordan Prime said:


> Female ESTPs are rare and sexy though. Need more of this type for sure


Agreed. Though I'm not picky about male or female. Just more STP's doing regular STP activities, being badasses n' what not. I'm gettin' nervous that ESTJ is in the lead. I mean... we can all not be productive and what not, but like... I like living...


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Hal Jordan Prime said:


> Female ESTPs are rare and sexy though. Need more of this type for sure



We're too much to handle for most men. I found most of the men who've hit on me were way in over their heads.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

monemi said:


> Yeah! ESTP's are way more annoying.
> 
> Wait, that's me.


ESTP's are the best. I can defiantly say this because I have met all the ESTP's of the world.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

firedell said:


> ESTP's are the best. I can defiantly say this because I have met all the ESTP's of the world.







Especially crack smoking Canadian ESTP's. 

Anyway, I'm off to eat lipstick with my 4 year old.


----------



## Hal Jordan Prime (Dec 13, 2012)

firedell said:


> ESTP's are the best. I can defiantly say this because I have met all the ESTP's of the world.


I'm gonna have to go grammar nazi and correct you... the word is "Definitely" :ninja:


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Hal Jordan Prime said:


> I'm gonna have to go grammar nazi and correct you... the word is "Definitely" :ninja:


Blame autocorrect.


----------



## AnCapKevin (Jun 7, 2012)

If INFP was winning there would be a meltdown of epic proportions.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Loupgaroux said:


> This thread turned into a fight. I'm shocked. :dry:


You're right. Sorry, I'll go stop following this thread. For some reason I forgot I have a life.


----------



## Mr. Meepers (May 31, 2012)

Why ... Why do we have a thread like this?

What is the purpose? Whatever the purpose is, I feel as though it could do much more harm than good by reinforcing stereotypes, breeding dislikes and/or hatred, and adding to insecurity. 
Every type may think differently and every individual has their strengths and weaknesses (which may change over time as their experience and training affects their skill set). And the world needs all types of people and perspectives. Why not foster love for types we have yet to understand instead of focusing on the bad and talking about erasing their mental machinery (which at least played a part in who they are) from existence? I mean that is a bit harsh and over kill .... Since S-types seem to be disliked the most, I want to give a hug to all S-types, except ISNJs because Forget them for not even existing .... If they existed, they would have gotten internet hugs hmph
*Hugs S-Types* :kitteh:
*Now hugs everybody in this thread*
*Now hugs everybody and everything* (Ouch hugging cactuses hurts *hugs more cactuses*) :crazy:


----------



## Kingdom Crusader (Jan 4, 2012)

Hurricane said:


> Hmm, I'm not so sure what to make of this. @_Hal Jordan Prime_ made some fair points, even if the arguments were a simulation on your part. He didn't really step out of line in any way, I probably would've pointed out some of the same flaws in your reasoning had he not done it first...
> 
> How does this play into typology or harrassment in the workplace? His type is unknown anyways


I merely used MBTI to draw the predator out. I think I included that in my post, but I guess I wasn't blunt enough. See, if I showed all that was going on here (spanning several threads) to an old friend of mine, who's been a patrol officer, homicide detective and now working in CSI for 2 to 3 decades.... he wouldn't care whether or not this guy could make the cut on the debate team. He wouldn't care about MBTI. As far as he's concerned, this stuff is just a bunch of psycho babble. He would more likely look at how this guy followed right behind me in one thread, after I posted something he didn't like in another thread on here. Then notice that the first post of this thread said something about ISTJs, but see the breakout that ensued when this guy encountered my post, only. Not to mention that some things said in this guy's posts on this site may indicate some sort of control/power issue. 

I think everyone I show my research to may have a slightly different opinion as far as what's out of line. I'm looking for unifying patterns, commonalities among all my subjects. My focus for the time being is seeing the whole, before drilling down to its parts/details. I'll be in consultation with different types of people from academia to law enforcement and see where this leads. Ultimately, I want something done with this to improve the problems involving harassment in the workplace. But if patterns emerge that can be applied to other things, good.


----------



## Kingdom Crusader (Jan 4, 2012)

monemi said:


> I did pretty good at ignoring you and talking to another poster. Tried to bribe him with a cookie to ignore you. Alas, it didn't work.
> 
> For someone so smart, you sure don't seem to be able to recognize when you're creating a whole new club for people who don't like you.


I care...


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Asian_Chick said:


> I care...


You prove you care because you feel the need to respond to people. You've got this whole CSI fantasy worked out in your head, when really you're just messed up. If you had any background in science and medicine, you'd know what a rank amateur you are. Now follow Mr Meepers lead and hug a cactus.


----------



## jocr1627 (Jun 23, 2013)

Asian_Chick said:


> I merely used MBTI to draw the predator out. I think I included that in my post, but I guess I wasn't blunt enough. See, if I showed all that was going on here (spanning several threads) to an old friend of mine, who's been a patrol officer, homicide detective and now working in CSI for 2 to 3 decades.... he wouldn't care whether or not this guy could make the cut on the debate team. He wouldn't care about MBTI. As far as he's concerned, this stuff is just a bunch of psycho babble. He would more likely look at how this guy followed right behind me in one thread, after I posted something he didn't like in another thread on here. Then notice that the first post of this thread said something about ISTJs, but see the breakout that ensued when this guy encountered my post, only. Not to mention that some things said in this guy's posts on this site may indicate some sort of control/power issue.
> 
> I think everyone I show my research to may have a slightly different opinion as far as what's out of line. I'm looking for unifying patterns, commonalities among all my subjects. My focus for the time being is seeing the whole, before drilling down to its parts/details. I'll be in consultation with different types of people from academia to law enforcement and see where this leads. Ultimately, I want something done with this to improve the problems involving harassment in the workplace. But if patterns emerge that can be applied to other things, good.


Alas- it was I all along!!! Little did the experimenter know that SHE WAS THE EXPERIMENT (Dun dun duuuun)! I have had extensive experience utilizing professional methods (widely accepted in the field of pullingshitoutofmyassology) in order to identify and examine the behaviors of people who exhibit a tendency to be completely full of themselves. I think my friends down at the station will be VERY interested to get ahold of this little number. I mean, she claims she is a hyper intelligent researcher working on top tier solutions in the psychology world- yet she is doing so via the (time-tested and highly respected) method of trolling people on the internet. What a prime example! This will make waves in reducing the level of arrogant crap being spewed in the workplace for years to come.


----------



## vertigo12314 (Jun 30, 2013)

As INFP meditator I would meditate until my self disappeared. :tongue:


----------



## kitsu (Feb 13, 2013)

Asian_Chick said:


> I merely used MBTI to draw the predator out. I think I included that in my post, but I guess I wasn't blunt enough. See, if I showed all that was going on here (spanning several threads) to an old friend of mine, who's been a patrol officer, homicide detective and now working in CSI for 2 to 3 decades.... he wouldn't care whether or not this guy could make the cut on the debate team. He wouldn't care about MBTI. As far as he's concerned, this stuff is just a bunch of psycho babble. He would more likely look at how this guy followed right behind me in one thread, after I posted something he didn't like in another thread on here. Then notice that the first post of this thread said something about ISTJs, but see the breakout that ensued when this guy encountered my post, only. Not to mention that some things said in this guy's posts on this site may indicate some sort of control/power issue.
> 
> I think everyone I show my research to may have a slightly different opinion as far as what's out of line. I'm looking for unifying patterns, commonalities among all my subjects. My focus for the time being is seeing the whole, before drilling down to its parts/details. I'll be in consultation with different types of people from academia to law enforcement and see where this leads. Ultimately, I want something done with this to improve the problems involving harassment in the workplace. But if patterns emerge that can be applied to other things, good.


..... _Everyone_ has some kind of control/power issue, whether they like being the sadist, the masochist or some mixture of the two, the question is whether or not it's out of hand, and it seems preeetty subtle in your target. I've seen _so_ much worse on this forum and IRL than him. Might as well start putting every soft core bully in a test tube while you're at it.


----------



## Kingdom Crusader (Jan 4, 2012)

monemi said:


> You prove you care because you feel the need to respond to people. You've got this whole CSI fantasy worked out in your head, when really you're just messed up. If you had any background in science and medicine, you'd know what a rank amateur you are. Now follow Mr Meepers lead and hug a cactus.





jocr1627 said:


> Alas- it was I all along!!! Little did the experimenter know that SHE WAS THE EXPERIMENT (Dun dun duuuun)! I have had extensive experience utilizing professional methods (widely accepted in the field of pullingshitoutofmyassology) in order to identify and examine the behaviors of people who exhibit a tendency to be completely full of themselves. I think my friends down at the station will be VERY interested to get ahold of this little number. I mean, she claims she is a hyper intelligent researcher working on top tier solutions in the psychology world- yet she is doing so via the (time-tested and highly respected) method of trolling people on the internet. What a prime example! This will make waves in reducing the level of arrogant crap being spewed in the workplace for years to come.





Hurricane said:


> ..... Everyone has some kind of control/power issue, whether they like being the sadist, the masochist or some mixture of the two, the question is whether or not it's out of hand, and it seems preeetty subtle in your target. I've seen so much worse on this forum and IRL than him. Might as well start putting every soft core bully in a test tube while you're at it.


This isn't the first, nor the last time, someone's going to try to stop me from doing what I intend to do. Nice try, but it's not working. I've been able to accomplish what I set out to do, and will continue to do so, despite a few people trying to stop me for whatever petty reasons they have. I think someone's forgetting that I still obtained the results I need


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Asian_Chick said:


> This isn't the first, nor the last time, someone's going to try to stop me from doing what I intend to do. Nice try, but it's not working. I've been able to accomplish what I set out to do, and will continue to do so, despite a few people trying to stop me for whatever petty reasons they have. I think someone's forgetting that I still obtained the results I need



*Facepalm!*


----------



## Yobi (Jun 17, 2013)

I like sensing people. They are empathic people who read facial expressions. -.- I am an intuitive person who can't read faces well and have trouble sharing my "feelings".. but sensing people can sense them so I like sensing people. ^_^ I just don't like people who dislike someone simply because of a bad stereotype.  Meh.. I have to show the world I'm better than them by trying to accept everyone as they are and not take this poll seriously. I'm sure not all ESTJ's are "bad" people and don't think that they are innately bad either. ESTJ's, I apologize for voting for you. Please don't ban me from your lives. ^_^


----------



## WarriorDreamer (Dec 14, 2011)

I voted ESTJ. In hindsight, ESTJ's in a way are very much needed. We wouldn't have people to hold up these great businesses and keep them constantly running. I think with ESTP's the problem with them is if they cannot find something to do all the time, they can be very destructive and in my opinion they are the types most likely to commit a violent act. So in a way I guess they are better off going rather than ESTJ.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

WarriorDreamer said:


> I voted ESTJ. In hindsight, ESTJ's in a way are very much needed. We wouldn't have people to hold up these great businesses and keep them constantly running. I think with ESTP's the problem with them is if they cannot find something to do all the time, they can be very destructive and in my opinion they are the types most likely to commit a violent act. So in a way I guess they are better off going rather than ESTJ.


I'm awesome and you're going to agree with me or I'll rip your arms off and hit you over the head with the soggy ends. ESTP's aren't prone to violence at all.















Sorry, couldn't resist the gag. Too much fun.


----------



## hailfire (Dec 16, 2012)

ISTPs. We are loved (or plain overlooked). Wonderful. >


----------



## Draco Solaris (Apr 8, 2013)

hailfire said:


> ISTPs. We are loved (or plain overlooked). Wonderful. >


ISTP's just blend into the background and easily go unnoticed. Like INTP's but without the philosophizing.

But people really seem to hate ESTJ's.


----------



## hailfire (Dec 16, 2012)

Nezaros said:


> ISTP's just blend into the background and easily go unnoticed. Like INTP's but without the philosophizing.
> 
> But people really seem to hate ESTJ's.


True.

I really don't intend on voting. ESTJs and ESFJs from my experience irl generally grind my gears the most, however I just couldn't be bothered to eliminate either, unless on some whim I wanted to for a limited time, or just a few particular individuals.

I think without (the more reasonable) ESTJs, a lot of shit just wouldn't get done.


----------



## Draco Solaris (Apr 8, 2013)

hailfire said:


> True.
> 
> I really don't intend on voting. ESTJs and ESFJs from my experience irl generally grind my gears the most, however I just couldn't be bothered to eliminate either, unless on some whim I wanted to for a limited time, or just a few particular individuals.
> 
> I think without (the more reasonable) ESTJs, a lot of shit just wouldn't get done.


I haven't typed anybody I know as an ESTJ or ESFJ. Or EXXX for that matter. I just tend to stay away from those people in general. For the most part though any type can be just as much of a prick as any other.


----------



## FallingSlowly (Jul 1, 2013)

None. Why would I?

Life would be boring, and there's always the option to just walk away


----------



## WarriorDreamer (Dec 14, 2011)

I read The Asian Chick's original post and I think y'all are being a little too harsh on her. If you guys read her post you'd read that she was_ beaten_ by her father and discouraged from doing her college/ uni. I myself have a ISTJ mother who, while isn't quite as bad as the description she gave, is very much a strict person who tends to believe she is better than others, despite not having any actual evidence to prove it i.e accomplishments. Not to mention she is/ was terrible at trying to encourage me to do anything such as education/ life goals. And while it is extremely typist to say ISTJ's are bullies, etc, I don't know that she was explicitly saying that, I think that perhaps she associates a certain _kind _of personality, (blunt, strict, a follower, does it like the book) with people who have caused her grief in her life. I am not saying her typism skills are accurate at all and I'm betting that she probably miss-typed a few people ISTJ due to a little simple rudeness, but still, I guess it's a kind of 'I know it when I see it and when I'm around it for a certain amount of time' that she probably means, that she very much dis-likes.

I think one of the cool things about MBTI, is even if there are people in the world you might hate, MBTI kind of allows you to fall in love with each of the types, because they are simply four letters and nothing else. Four letters can't hurt you, they can't tell you what to do, they can't say anything nasty or make you feel uncomfortable. I think it's good to get into the habit of respecting and valuing all types. So that at _least_ when you meet other people you may not always get on with, you can at least understand and value where they might be coming from, to perhaps not make the experience so uncomfortable.


P.S

And also, this ISNJ, I assume this is a typo, is there any way to change it? The only type that is missing is the ISFJ. :/


----------



## jocr1627 (Jun 23, 2013)

WarriorDreamer said:


> I read The Asian Chick's original post and I think y'all are being a little too harsh on her. If you guys read her post you'd read that she was_ beaten_ by her father and discouraged from doing her college/ uni. I myself have a ISTJ mother who, while isn't quite as bad as the description she gave, is very much a strict person who tends to believe she is better than others, despite not having any actual evidence to prove it i.e accomplishments. Not to mention she is/ was terrible at trying to encourage me to do anything such as education/ life goals. And while it is extremely typist to say ISTJ's are bullies, etc, I don't know that she was explicitly saying that, I think that perhaps she associates a certain _kind _of personality, (blunt, strict, a follower, does it like the book) with people who have caused her grief in her life. I am not saying her typism skills are accurate at all and I'm betting that she probably miss-typed a few people ISTJ due to a little simple rudeness, but still, I guess it's a kind of 'I know it when I see it and when I'm around it for a certain amount of time' that she probably means, that she very much dis-likes.
> 
> I think one of the cool things about MBTI, is even if there are people in the world you might hate, MBTI kind of allows you to fall in love with each of the types, because they are simply four letters and nothing else. Four letters can't hurt you, they can't tell you what to do, they can't say anything nasty or make you feel uncomfortable. I think it's good to get into the habit of respecting and valuing all types. So that at _least_ when you meet other people you may not always get on with, you can at least understand and value where they might be coming from, to perhaps not make the experience so uncomfortable.
> 
> ...


I think you're missing the point. This thread is silly. A joke. For fun. For shitz n' giggles. She took it seriously. If you walk into a joke about 'who should we kill off?!' and say 'no seriously, Bob. I hate that guy.' you will take flack for it. Interestingly enough, you are not the only INFP who has come on and delivered a speech about how everyone should be loved. It's ok. No one's going to kill anyone. It's a joke.


----------

